# Elijah Alexander grew his wings at 20 weeks..



## Radiance

We found out we were pregnant with #3 at only 2.5 weeks, I was filled with joy! It had taken us a year almost to get pregnant and my dream was coming true. I had a really bad pregnancy with my 2nd pregnancy and my placenta slowly started to tear off, my son Jack was born healthy at 35 weeks and 5 days. Due to gushing blood the whole pregnancy, amniotic leak at 19w5d, I was terrified with our pregnancy with Elijah. 

Each week kept passing and our pregnancy was so perfect. I never once bled this pregnancy. I had lost a lot of weight, but during week 17-19 I put on my first pounds, a total of 6! How exciting that was for me. I also had this beautiful big bump.

On Monday, August 5th I noticed I was having constant pain in my low back, low abdominal and some vaginal pain, however it wasn't bad. I called the OB and made an appointment for Wednesday the 7th. I ended up cancelling it due to my husband finding work and them wanted him to start at 7am on that Wednesday morning. This was fine because I had already had my first high risk OB appointment set for Thursday, August 8th.

On Tuesday, I felt some kicks that reassured me. We went to bed around midnight. At 3:30 am I woke up to some pain but quickly fell a sleep. I tossed and turned all night. At 5:30am I woke up to terrible pain. My entire stomach hurt, I tried a warm shower but it didn't help. I started gagging and throwing up from the pain. The pain was indescribable and still is, it wasn't contractions, it wasn't pulling.. I don't know what it was. :nope:

Thursday morning I went to my appointment at 8:30am. The doctor was lovely, she did a full exam, we talked about previous pregnancies and then had a plan on what to do with Elijah to prevent him from coming early. She said everything was perfect, she then asked if I would like a scan, one of those fun ones that you can't say no to. Of course I said yes, even though I just saw him a few days ago. She turned it towards me and then quickly turned it towards her. I watched her face turn from happy to instant pain, I knew something was wrong.

I was scared, my stomach had been feeling empty.. After a few minutes she told me that she was having a hard time finding the heartbeat and got another doctor to look. She too couldn't find the heartbeat and told me our son had past away. :cry:

I cried and was in shocked.. still am. I got another ultrasound 2 hours later to do some growth measurements and to see if she could see if anything went wrong. Everything looked perfect and so did Elijah. Right after she did amniocentesis (twice) and she wasn't able to get any fluid out.

I was then admitted to the hospital to be induce. Labor was a total of 9 hours.

*Elijah Alexander Larsen was born on August 9th, 2013 at 2:37am,
weighing 4.8 ounces and 8 1/4 inches long. He was born with a smile on his face and was perfect. He also had beautiful blonde eyebrows and hair.*

They don't know what happened. My placenta and cord will be tested, after a hard decision we decided to do an autopsy and they took a lot of my blood (that came back normal). All of my screenings came back normal for first and second trimester. The only thing that worried me the pregnancy was that I notice every ultrasound he measured behind. I know that can be normal but I just felt like something was wrong. He was born at 20 weeks 1 day, past away at 20 weeks exactly- His length was perfect- right on track, his weight was slightly behind though.

*I have been doing several things in Elijah's memory since coming home.*

*I started pumping my breast milk the day I got it in to donate! It will help a sick or premature baby <3 <3
*Made my prayer flag
*Bought special items for my memory box
*Got pictures for Elijah
*Got Elijah's big sister and big brother monkeys that match his <3

https://carlymarieprojectheal.com/ -Great site


----------



## CandyDay

so sorry for your loss:hugs:


----------

